# KA24E injectors shorting out



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 92 Nissan pu with a KA24E 4cyl. I drive it only my farm. Sometimes it sits for days or over a week without me running it. 
About a year ago the fuel injector in #2 cyl was shorted. Open continuity by testing the two electric pins with an ohm meter. I replaced it with a used injector from a 91 pu and then the motor ran fine. 

Now the #3 cylinder injector tests shorted, open continuity. For a quick repair I have another used injector to replace it with until I can order a set of new injectors for the motor.
My questions are why are the injectors becoming shorted? Is it because I do not run the motor every day or is there a problem elsewhere in the motor causing it?
Would new injectors be likely to short out also?


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay I cleaned the electric prongs of the #3 injector and it now tests at 4 ohms. In comparison the other working injectors show no ohms resistance. Voltage to the #3, there was no clicking at all. The working injectors click when voltage applied.

I replaced with a used injector and now the motor runs smooth on all four cyl. 
Still I have the questions above about it.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, you are talking about electrical windings inside 20+ year old solenoids. They heat soak only so many cycles before insulation breaks down while wiring expands and contracts with each cycle, and eventually they fail. 

It certainly doesn't mean new injectors will fail any time soon, although the new ones may not last as long as the original ones did just in saying some things aren't made as well as they use to be.

I was just about to add... the most common reason for injectors to stop working is a poor ground, or corrosion on the injector connector terminals.

-R


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Isn't the resistance across the injectors supposed to be 10-14 Ohms?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, resistance should be as noted above. No resistance and 4-ohms resistance are both indicative of a bad fuel injector. Also, "shorted" and "open" are two entirely different things; an injector's internal circuit cannot be tested as "shorted" with "open" continuity.


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay back on this. Thanks for all of the responses. I assumed these were the original injectors. 

I am going to buy new ones and would like some opinions on which brand or type would be the better.

Also is there a type of injector that I can install that would out-perform the stock injectors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've had good success with new Hitachi and Denso. You can get them at RockAuto or AdvanceAuto. Don't buy reman injectors; from my experience, they are either DOA or seem to fail in a short time.

For the type of vehicle that you have, stay with stock injectors. Going with anything else, like for instance higher CC rated, will give driveability problems.


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Rogoman! Just curious how Bosch injectors rank. Seen them listed quite a bit. 
I had read some articles around installing higher cc injectors but I think the computer has to somehow be reprogrammed to compensate the air flow for the increased fuel. I really do not want to get into doing something like that. I would like to achieve max MPGs with my D21 as possible.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Higher CC injectors will not increase your gas mileage. Stick with stock injectors unless you are making performance mods to your engine that will require a lot more fuel.


----------

